# Whacker Christmas 2010



## niteowl1970

*The holidays are here and lets not forget the self-sworn law enforcement professional in your life.

*While some are content with simply notifying the police or fire department when they see potential trouble there is a breed of people that take matters into their own hands regardless of the moral, ethical, or legal ramifications.

If this describes a family member or friend these gifts might make their broken dreams and future hopes more bearable.




























*








*


----------



## jedediah1




----------



## k12kop

Disco Vest! I wanna wear that and go clubbing!


----------



## LGriffin




----------



## grn3charlie

Lot more imaginative this year. Love the Extenze and the Gall's porn! Can't wait to see someone out there with the flashing vest though.


----------



## HuskyH-2

what was the first gif a picture of?

---------- Post added at 19:57 ---------- Previous post was at 19:56 ----------

never mind, dot site?


----------



## jedediah1

HuskyH-2 said:


> what was the first gif a picture of?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 19:57 ---------- Previous post was at 19:56 ----------
> 
> never mind, dot site?


duh, it's an eotech for your air rifle


----------

